# Sticky  Verify your load data!!!



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

This is just a friendly reminder that you should verify ALL load data against a reloading manual before attempting to use the load in a firearm.

Just because something is posted on the internet, does not mean it's SAFE, ACCURATE, or even TRUE! Do your own homework, and don't use load data that you have not taken the time to verify yourself!

PredatorTalk.com, it's moderators, pro-staff, or other members will not be held responsible for injury or loss that results from load data posted on these forums.

Do your homework!


----------

